# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  قبولی در دانشگاه

## erfanblur00

با سلام دوستان عزیز
با چه رتبه ای میشه در دانشگاه بین المللی امام خمینی (ره) قزوین قبول شد در صورتیکه معدل سوم دبیرستان 18 باشه؟!؟(رشته ریاضی ! برم حسابداری)

----------

